# What do you do for a living?



## Chris Michalek

I am a professional musician (and yes I contribute to the household bills rather than living off my wife) :-o


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Do you mean this seriously - if so let's go:

I'm a housewife, cleaner-upper, nurse, pychiatrist, dog-walker, dog trainer, sh1t collecter, buffer, cook, gardener, jeez - what more do you want??

Apart from the above, I teach English to the non-English speaking public. do the accounting for our company and manage to smile at my better half when he pees in my cereal. 

I'm an Angel without wings

Gillian


----------



## Anne Vaini

I'm a single-mom and work as a specifications writer for an A/E firm.

I run a small dog training business and do some grooming and equipment making on the side.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

I'm a secretary.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

I'm the IT Manager for a company that doesn't have a formal office location, so I get to work from home


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I'm a second year vet student, which is way more than a full time job. :mrgreen: I'm the Natura student rep (free EVO dog food, woo hoo!) and I also do some pet behavior consulting on the side. I have also worked at a church for nearly 6 years doing childcare a couple hours a week, which is surprisingly similar to dog training. \\/


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I'm a CQE and primarily write equipment and material qualification protocols, process validation protocols and Validation/Qualificaiton SOPs for a large blood banking organization.


----------



## David Frost

I train dogs.

DFrost


----------



## Michelle Reusser

I'm a Daycare provider/owner. Used to be a truck driver, hows that for a job change? I make less, work harder and I can't tell you how much more stressfull! All to stay home with the kid, oh and the dogs of course.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

UNION CARPENTER Foremen I build scaffolds. I have been working at the new I35 bridge here in Minneapolis replacing the one that fell down.


----------



## Terry Fisk

I am a woman that wears many hats. it keeps me busy and out of trouble (well most of the time), the bills paid and $$ for my canine family.

My main "job" is sales, technical support and training for a software developer (veterinary practice management software). I also do some marketing and ad design for them.
Agility Instructor two nights a week
Small business owner - natural animal supplements, treats, training aids, etc.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Let's see, the money comes in via computer programming and goes out via the dogs and a teenager.


----------



## Mario Fernandez

Paralegal at a Family law office. Use to be a process server for years, serving people wth Divorce papers, Restraining orders, subpoenas. Prefer not to do that anymore, you actually ran into some of the people you served at dinner, the grocery store.. at times it was an awkward situation.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I distribute drugs. Train dogs and anything else my wife tells me to do.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

> I distribute drugs. Train dogs and anything else my wife tells me to do.


If only he was kiddng....


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner

I'm in the process of building up my own dog training business, but in the mean time I am a certified Pharmacy Technician at Walgreens.


----------



## susan tuck

Registered Voter.


----------



## David Frost

Since I am retiring soon. I want to encourage all of you to continue working and paying your social security taxes. I don't want it to run out while I'm alive. thank you

DFrost


----------



## Dan Long

I work in IT, with Wintel servers. I get to work at home most of the time too. If something gets real broken I drive to the data center to fix it, but for the most part I can manage all my boxes from pretty much anywhere I can get a broadband connection.

Chris, what do you do as a musician? I have been playing out live for 25 some years. I'm about to leave for a gig now...


----------



## Mo Earle

I am a Trauma Resuscitation RN, but also own/run a small boarding kennel.


----------



## Sue DiCero

I work in IT Project Management right now for Tractor Supply HQ.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Dan Long said:


> I work in IT, with Wintel servers. I get to work at home most of the time too. If something gets real broken I drive to the data center to fix it, but for the most part I can manage all my boxes from pretty much anywhere I can get a broadband connection.
> 
> Chris, what do you do as a musician? I have been playing out live for 25 some years. I'm about to leave for a gig now...


I play harmonica and my mark on the world is that I am one of 4-5 who play jazz on the harmonica. You've probably heard me in a few commercials - especially in the midwest. 

I'll be going on tour with bassist Stu Hamm in Oct.

I just finished a recording with King Crimson drummer Pat Mastelotto which will be ready for an early 2009 release.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

David Frost said:


> Since I am retiring soon. I want to encourage all of you to continue working and paying your social security taxes. I don't want it to run out while I'm alive. thank you
> 
> DFrost


For a crazy second I had thought of retiring, but I'm inspired now to keep on working and paying my social security taxes! :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

I've done anything and everything in the real estate industry including RE Broker, General Contractor, Appraiser, land development, loan processing, closings and consulting.

Occasionally, when I was younger, I did all of those things at the same time. I'm now semi retired. Soon I will permanently retire and be able to devote full time to dog training.

I will be relocating to my wife's homeland and my second home in Costa Rica.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

David Frost said:


> Since I am retiring soon. I want to encourage all of you to continue working and paying your social security taxes. I don't want it to run out while I'm alive. thank you
> 
> DFrost


David, I am crunching the numbers to see if it is 62 or 67, but I sure know that if I have to retire at 55, I will be looking for another full time job [and paying your social security] - so at least another 10 years.

I can't fully retire until medicare is part of the picture! [or until we fix our health care system]--- I am kind of figuring Soc Security will run out sometime during my retirement.


----------



## leslie cassian

Receptionist. Boring, boring, boring, but it pays enough to maintain the house with tiny yard my dogs live in.

Still waiting for the Princess posting to come up at the job center. I'd be good at that!


----------



## Terry Devine

Physical Education Teacher and Coach. Have coached Football, Track and Field, and Weightlifting. Teach Dog Ob classes at a local High School as well as providing private lessons in my free time when I am not being a dad to son 14 and daughter 13 as well as husband to my gorgeous red headed wife. Oh yeah and I have 1 Golden Ret (Noley) and two GSD's (Coach, and Yaro)

Terry


----------



## Bob Scott

Retired offset printer. 
I do a little woodworking now to help support my dog habit. Until the realestate crash I rehabbed houses with my brother. He spent/made the money and I did the work.


----------



## Al Curbow

I'm still trying to find myself, how can you be expected to work if you don't know what you want to do? lol


----------



## Michele McAtee

NICU (neonatal intensive care) clerk--move MD's, RN's, babies around on the computer and follow up with all the blood (labs) and paperwork...used to move trains, dispatch, although, trains, really, are not like babies, even though they do have a length and a weight.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

> Until the realestate crash I rehabbed houses with my brother. He spent/made the money and I did the work.


Ain't brothers great???


----------



## Tony Albers

I work as a UNIX consultant, right now I'm at Maerskoil(an A.P. Moller company)

/tony


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Got to show the teaching flag, like Terry. I teach high school Technology Education and will retire with half a brain and alcohol recovery (from the stress of wild children). Also, I'm a farmer...loves them sheep! :-# [-X  :-o Baaaaaad


----------



## Geoff Empey

David Frost said:


> Since I am retiring soon. I want to encourage all of you to continue working and paying your social security taxes. I don't want it to run out while I'm alive. thank you


I'm already leading a life of leisure .. heres to hoping that they won't run put of cash on us David!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Currently I work at a gas station. I have never been tested like this in my entire life. It is an endurance test of the most brutal kind. Thankfully, I am very tolerant, and have not snapped any of the customers necks. Why you would take your bad day out on the guy behind the counter making minimum wage is beyond me.


----------



## Chris Michalek

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Currently I work at a gas station. I have never been tested like this in my entire life. It is an endurance test of the most brutal kind. Thankfully, I am very tolerant, and have not snapped any of the customers necks. Why you would take your bad day out on the guy behind the counter making minimum wage is beyond me.



Hard times for a lot of us Jeff. 18 mo ago I was laid off from Wells Fargo. At $70K/yr job where I did nothing and had a boss in a different state \\/ Then in Jan I got another job at JPMorgan making HALF of what I was but it was paying the bills. I never took so much crap in all of my life....:-({|= A few weeks ago I got laid off from there. :-( 

Then I got talking to my wife about life... she said you could keep looking for a Project Mgr job but would you be one of best in the world at it? NO. You could find another job as an Analyst but would you be on of the best in the world at it? NO You could train dogs but could you become the best dog trainer in the world? NO

What about music? she says. When people google you, they don't find Chris the project manager or Chris this analyst, they find Chris the harmonica player. You're already known in the music world as one of the best harmonica players on the planet. Why work to be good at something else when you're already at the top of your game with your natural talent? :-o 

She's right. So I got a bunch of recording together and sent them to friends and studios. I can't say the calls are flooding in BUT I'm making more so far than I was working as an analyst. The bottom line, I'm finally doing something I love, its time to be serious about it and so far it's working for me.

Jeff, hopefully you'll be on track soon doing the things you were meant to be doing.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

In the winter I work as a professional ski patroller. Job duties include:

Dog Handler (avalanche)
Explosives control work (avalanche)
First Aid/Mountain rescue
Public education
And oh yah...skiing!

In the summer I work at a mountain lodge guiding hikes and co-ordinating their hiking program. I run their Occupational Health and Safety program in the summer as well.

I am not getting rich...that is for sure!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Chris, an inspiring story! Thankyou for sharing.

You are lucky with a wife like that. I know too many people who's wives would not be so supportive.


----------



## Sue DiCero

Ithink that is good. And somewhat rare.

That is what a partnership/relationship is; give and take.


----------



## jay lyda

Jerry Lyda said:


> I distribute drugs.


While I keep making them. And I am a husband and a father to three. Not sure which one I want to go with full time yet.....


----------



## susan tuck

Jennifer: I think you are the very richest, I've seen pictures of your winter "office"! \\/


----------



## Angelique Cadogan

I live off an investment I made back in 1992, it allows to me to be home and wait up late for hubby to get home from duty, ables me to be home for my kids, take care of my dogs and cats and mostly take care of myself..

susan you're so funny...


----------



## Bob Scott

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Ain't brothers great???


He actually is a good guy. When I lost my job at 57 he had been doing rehabs by himself. He hired me at a reasonable wage, paid in cash. He bought the houses then paid me to do the plumbing, electrical, carpentry, you name it stuff. 
He now has two houses he hasn't been able to sell in a year and I still have the house I moved out of a bit over a year ago. 
Life is still good though. I got me a fantabulous wife of almost 41 yrs, 3 great kids, 5 evil but lovable little gkids and 3 good dogs. 
Only down side is that both daughters now have Chi dogs.  Don't know where I went wrong there. :lol:
Bottom line! It don't get no better! :wink:

Oh yeah! Almost 23 yr old son is still home. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) :grin:


----------



## Chase Mika

Police K9 handler....patrol & explosives.


----------



## Jeanine Daugherty

I am a middle school teacher which causes most people to think I am nuts! I actually think that middle school kids are a lot like Malinois-high energy, funny at times and then others overly serious.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

And always annoying


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Chris, an inspiring story! Thankyou for sharing.
> 
> You are lucky with a wife like that. I know too many people who's wives would not be so supportive.


Mike it's all about the jewelry. The 70's *mood ring* works wonders! When she's in a bad mood, the red mark on his forehead begins to "sing!" :---) 8-[ 
Diamonds...breathless. Mood ring...speechless!:-$


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Jeff, hopefully you'll be on track soon doing the things you were meant to be doing.

As long as I can train my dog, ride my bike all over and play soccer, it is what I am supposed to do. I can always make money, however, I can't always do what I want with some jobs. 

It is not glamorous, but I don't need that anymore. That was back in my "SuperStar" bartender days. LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jeff, you will always be a superstar in my books.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

HA HA ! ! ! I will let you in on a little secret, when I was young, if someone said you were a superstar, as we had all met some of the "biggies" in show business, you were an asshole ! ! ! ! 

Whenever we were busted out on something, many times the reply was **** you bitch, I am a superstar, and we would all smile.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Whenever we were busted out on something, many times the reply was **** you bitch, I am a superstar, and we would all smile.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=969ANF3GCX8


----------



## Trish Campbell

I'm in RN, work in 2 hospitals-work in all different areas in the hospital. I find out where I'm going when I check in the office in the morning. Never dull...with the times the way they are right now, so glad I'm in this field. Nurses are in very big demand.


----------



## Michele McAtee

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=969ANF3GCX8


Good find Mike.

JEFF! I did not know you put that video on youtube! Sporting your mood ring and everything...damn.


----------



## Sara Findley

I am a proffesional pet stylist.. :-k yes.. fancy name for dog groomer :mrgreen:


----------



## Kameron Bean

Veterinary techician for the past year. For the nine years prior to that I was a zookeeper at the San Antonio Zoo, where I worked with everything from bugs to elephants at some point. After elephants, rhinos, otters, sealions, and even a sloth...I will definitely say training dogs is 100% harder!


----------



## Sara Findley

Kameron Bean said:


> Veterinary techician for the past year. For the nine years prior to that I was a zookeeper at the San Antonio Zoo, where I worked with everything from bugs to elephants at some point. After elephants, rhinos, otters, sealions, and even a sloth...I will definitely say training dogs is 100% harder!


 Kameron, nice to find you on here too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

Retired from the military and have a business making sled dog and racing equipment and other dog sport and outdoor apparell items plus canvas repair. Nice job as I can work at home and look ofter the huskies and it is all pretty much dog related.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I don't get to watch vids on this computer. I like tang, and mood rings though....the orange stuff, right?????


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I don't get to watch vids on this computer. I like tang, and mood rings though....the orange stuff, right?????


That's OK, then.

That covers the high points.


Yes, of course the orange stuff. What else???!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Rymes with toon starts with a "P" then the tang word.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Rymes with toon starts with a "P" then the tang word.



Well, thank goodness someone was around to explain, because I know that I reached this advanced age without ever hearing that term and certainly was not being ironic at all when I said "what other kind."

:lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Jeff the video was the music video of the 90's Pras song "Ghetto SuperStar"


----------



## Patrick Murray

I'm a drug dealer and am on welfare. 

Actually, I'm just one level up from that. I work in the timeshare industry where I have been employed for nearly 13 years now.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

He's lying folks! He's really a drug dealer. He does NOT work for a timeshare company!! I repeat: does NOT work for a time share company!!

(you'll thank me later Patrick.....   )


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> He's lying folks! He's really a drug dealer. He does NOT work for a timeshare company!! I repeat: does NOT work for a time share company!!
> 
> (you'll thank me later Patrick.....   )



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrick Murray

A "friend" of mine once told me that timeshare is one step up from kiddie porn.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel

I have had several "careers". I have been a physical therapist for the past 8 years, working primary in rehabilitation settings and acute care at our local hospitals. Love it.


----------



## Gary Garner

UK Police Officer - (Tactical Vehicle Crime Unit)


----------



## susan tuck

Oh Gary we all saw the picture, go ahead admit it, you are a cop by day but a hairy male underwear model at night. \\/


Edited to add: Oh yes, here was the thread, Page 1, scroll down.... it's funny, but now that I look at that picture again, I guess "hairiness" wasn't actually the issue.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/dog-weight-shape-5469/


----------



## Gary Garner

susan tuck said:


> Oh Gary we all saw the picture, go ahead admit it, you are a cop by day but a hairy male underwear model at night. \\/
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Oh yes, here was the thread, Page 1, scroll down.... it's funny, but now that I look at that picture again, I guess "hairiness" wasn't actually the issue.
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/dog-weight-shape-5469/


:mrgreen: Susan, I thought we'd covered that the photo was just a jokey send up...of a guy in his socks. It wasn't me...[-( :mrgreen:


----------



## susan tuck

But it's much funnier to believe it's you!


----------



## Michelle Reusser

susan tuck said:


> Oh Gary we all saw the picture, go ahead admit it, you are a cop by day but a hairy male underwear model at night. \\/
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Oh yes, here was the thread, Page 1, scroll down.... it's funny, but now that I look at that picture again, I guess "hairiness" wasn't actually the issue.
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/dog-weight-shape-5469/


Ouch!


----------



## Ashley Hiebing

I live with my parents, because it's easier than moving out and having no money. I also work at Petsmart, so I kinda work with dogs.... but not so much. =P


----------



## Gary Garner

susan tuck said:


> But it's much funnier to believe it's you!


True.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ian Forbes

I work in product development/design for a US auto manufacturer. Not the most glamorous job in the world, but for a car nut it could be much worse.


----------



## tracey schneider

Landscape Architect............ Main area is park/ recreation and urban plazas \\/ we do a lot of city work so its very cool to see what is taking place in tampa and how i am influencing it :-o my favorite project so far was a 'all inclusive park' for children with all abilities and handicaps.......cant wait for phase 2 \\/ 

Jeff I can certainly relate to trying times. Hubby WAS at the top of his game in residential construction and then the bottom fell out two years ago......whos is the first to go? the highest paid of course ](*,) .....started his own business and that helped but now even that is not going so well. 

trying times for sure. humility at its best:roll: 

t


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

So Gary, is your job pretty much like Hot Fuzz? That's one of the funniest movies I've seen lately.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Boy, I feel like a real piker, I do as little as possible so I can clean up after dogs, clip dogs, work dogs, keep said dogs quiet. I cut trees, remove fallen ones, keep the well to do's acreage looking like a park. Since this is a mountain area, keep the hillsides cleared back of weeds and trees trimmed up high. Do repair plumbing. Whatever for no more than 4 or 5 hours a day so I can be home with the dogs. Used to have more ambition but after three divorces......Worked on a ranch for 17 years but that ended in April. They had a full metal and fab shop so I did the metal fabrication, welded the dozers and grader and everything else. They got a new foreman recently...before I quit. We never hit it off. Seems he didn't like the way I talked to him. Seems he found it degrading to be called "kid" at 45 . He didn't like telling me that he wasn't "dumb as a box of [email protected]#$king rocks" either. I finally called the owner and told him I couldn't work with the meathead and was quiting. I realized I was only staying to make him miserable anyway. It was my entertainment while I was at work. I still go down there to stress him out because he knows I am looking at all the stuff that isn't getting done. Life is good.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Don Turnipseed said:


> ..... I realized I was only staying to make him miserable anyway. It was my entertainment while I was at work. I still go down there to stress him out because he knows I am looking at all the stuff that isn't getting done. Life is good.



EXCELLENT! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gary Garner

Maren Bell Jones said:


> So Gary, is your job pretty much like Hot Fuzz? That's one of the funniest movies I've seen lately.


Hi Maren... there's many elements of the truth in _Hot Fuzz_. More than the police bosses would like to be shown.

I drive about in a Mitsubishi Lancer Evo patrol car, so it's not a bad job..


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Nice. I watched Super Troopers with a cop friend of mine once. Half of what he said was "that's so true..."


----------



## Carole Goetzelmann

I'm a Retirement Consultant. Not for individuals, for corporations, multiemployer plans, government and church plans. 

I'll be paying into social security for the next 15 years. I hope I get some back. 

Carole Goetzelmann CEBS, RPA


----------



## David Frost

Carole Goetzelmann said:


> I'll be paying into social security for the next 15 years. I hope I get some back.
> 
> Carole Goetzelmann CEBS, RPA


And I thank you.

DFrost


----------

